# Ultimate Bikestores In O.c.?



## 3465mike (Dec 7, 2004)

Let's hear not just who they are, but why you like these shops.......


----------



## seany916 (Feb 8, 2006)

Orange County, CA right?


----------



## Infamous (Sep 21, 2006)

Fullerton Bicycle Company - has it all with great customer service. They stock low end to very high end custom road, mountain, and BMX completes as well as parts and accessories. If they don't have what you want, they will most often get what you need. Definitely worth checking out. Tell Mike (owner) that Infamous sent you!


----------



## 3465mike (Dec 7, 2004)

uuh....yeah.....CA.....this is the Southern California forum....right?


----------



## MattCubeiro (Oct 21, 2006)

I worked for Two Wheels One Planet (Sea Schwinn), Rock n Road, and now work for Jax in Irvine. Lets just say im partial to those 3.


----------



## PJB (Apr 1, 2006)

There is no such thing in OC, there is only one and it's in Burbank.


----------



## mmercier (Jul 15, 2004)

*Edge Cyclesports*

Check out Edge Cyclesports in Laguna Hills. Road and Tri bikes only. Mostly high end carbon and Ti offerings...Calfee, Cervello, Serotta, Seven, IF, etc. The owner, Hank is a great guy. He knows his stuff and will actually listen to you. No attitude there. Lots of racer experience frequents Edge. They know road bikes very well. Check them out. No, I don't work for Edge. I've been to all the OC bike shops and for what I need, Edge is the best. Just my .02.


----------

